# 2001 Collin Arndt 2 horse straight load for sale



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Location?


----------



## 2bluedanes (Apr 9, 2011)

*re: location*

I am located in York Springs Pa. 15 miles north of Gettysburg and 13 miles south of Harrisburg, PA. The trailer is parked about 5 miles off of Rt 15.


----------

